# Pee stained fur



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Oct 2, 2011)

I didn't think to take a picture while i was grooming her, i just put her back in her hutch but will take one when i groom her again tomorrow morning. But her feet and butt are stained yellow and she stinks of pee. Also, she smells a little fishy... I noticed that the breeders rabbitry smells a little fishy but i don't think she's had time to clean it properly or i always visit before cleaning day. 

Anyway, it smells pretty bad and i was wondering if this is an occasion when giving her a bum bath is ok. She always flips back on her back when i try to put her on her back so i can take all the gunk off from under her and i already groomed her for about 30mins before i flipped her over so decided to do it tomorrow and give her a break for the rest of the night.


----------



## DharmaBuns (Oct 2, 2011)

I've heard a lot of people use cornstarch and it works very well. It's what a lot of breeders use!


----------



## Watermelons (Oct 2, 2011)

Is she actually peeing on herself or is this from walking through peed on litter?
Concern would be a UTI or similar infection if shes getting that much pee on herself.
How is everything else with her? appetite? poop?


----------



## missyscove (Oct 2, 2011)

If it's just from sitting in pee in a dirty cage, try mixing up 50/50 white vinegar and water in a spray bottle. Mist it on and then towel her dry; it should get the urine off, but might not completely remove the stain. 
If she's still getting herself wet when she pees and you know it's not the caging, that could definitely be a sign of a bigger problem.


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks guys.

She is peeing in 1 corner of the hutch so i dont think its from peeing on herself but she is extremely fluffy so some pee is bound to get on her, but she came to me like this and has been in the same hutch with her mum, brothers and sisters this whole time and i don't know where they do their business while they are there.

I groomed her more today and she is looking much better. I took some pics before and after but the before pics don't look half as bad as it really looked. Her fur turned into felt on her under side around her genital area and it smelled horrible. No an infectious smell, just a strong pee/poo and fishy smell. Is that what their scent glands smell l ike? My other rabbits don't have this horrible smell and didn't smell when i got them either. I mean they have a scent if you stick your nose on them, but they didn't have a pungent smell omitting from them.

I wrapped her in a tea towel to work on her underside, but it was so matted down to the skin i didn't think i felt like it was impossible to brush it out, so i had to cut it out. I was nervous because it was right next to her genital region and her vagina was sticking out without me doing making it stick out. Not right out, but you could clearly see it just by flipping her over.

I used a mild organic dishwashing soap which i read could be used, only used the tiniest drop in about half a litre of water. Her feet are ridiculously hairy, as in long fur hanging off her feet. My other cashmere's feet didn't have long fur on it like that. Some of it was matted so i cut it off as well as a lot of the other mats she had on her.

*Before*
This is her flipped over and around her genital region. You can just see her vagina poking out a little there, and im not putting any pressure on her at all, just lightly holding the fur back.






She's sitting facing away from me in this pic. You can see how pee stained and matted she is without even flipping her over.






*After*
Almost done for today.





This is after i am done grooming and cleaning her up for today. This is after spending more than an hour on her.


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 3, 2011)

You might consider clipping her undercarriage fur, or taking her to the vet or groomer for a "sanitary cut" if you don't want to clip her. That way you can help her skin get healed as well, and it will make drying her off after butt baths faster. I am totally ok with butt baths as long as the bunny won't freak out and you can keep their back end supported so she doesn't kick. Cornstarch is also supposed to work well.


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks Clair. I have her booked in to see the vet on Friday so will bring that up and see if they can do that for me. 

I was a little worried that her girly bits were poking out. Usually i have to put some pressure on them to get it to poke out but her one sticks out a little without putting any pressure on it at all. Is that a sign of anything? Or do some just have pokey out bits?


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 3, 2011)

Some bunnies seem to have that, but she could have a skinny belly or swollen bits. Some Ointment would he good--like triple antibotic, diaper rash cream, hemmorhoid cream, or bag balm.


----------

